# OK guy's, meet Chloe our new little girl!



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Claudia...she is beautiful!! Congratulations to you and little Chloe!!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Claudia, she is just precious. i'm so JEALOUS, just joking, i'm so excited for you. congrats. Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, I can't wait


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is an adorable little girl!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oooh, you got a cute one!! Is she Clover, called Chloe - or just Chloe? 

this is going to be so much fun watching her grow


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUPPY BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She's going to be one special girl isn't she!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omigosh... be still my heart!!! I completely see why you chose her... can she spend summers up with us??? : Congrats on your new baby girl!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow dad looks like Peanut too, in the face. Gorgeous doggies and adorable baby!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> oooh, you got a cute one!! Is she Clover, called Chloe - or just Chloe?
> 
> this is going to be so much fun watching her grow


Yes Clover, call name Chloe


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUPPY BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's going to be one special girl isn't she!


Yes she is, can't wait to bring her home!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> omigosh... be still my heart!!! I completely see why you chose her... can she spend summers up with us??? : Congrats on your new baby girl!!!!!


Sure, why not...LOL Can I come too?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Wow dad looks like Peanut too, in the face. Gorgeous doggies and adorable baby!


I think he does too, DH didn't think so!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Chloe is absolutely drop dead gorgeous. Your going to have alot of fun with her when she comes home.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh Cloe is a total doll. I bet the wait is getting harder and harder.
Take the oportunity to sleep now because when she is coming home that's it non of that for a couple of weeks LOL.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is precious. Congratulations!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, how precious


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh Claudia what a bundle of joy you have there! She is just so cute!!
I'm jealous


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations - she is a doll.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is such a sweetie. That picture of her sticking her tongue out is so funny.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, she is precious.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is such a sweetie. That picture of her sticking her tongue out is so funny.


She is the sweetest thing, she cuddled with me big time


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG shes so adorable!!! I bet its hard to sleep at night just knowing shes coming home soon!! cant wait to see more of that beautiful girl. loved her little green nails.  did they do that so they know who all of them are? my mom used different colored yarn's.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> OMG shes so adorable!!! I bet its hard to sleep at night just knowing shes coming home soon!! cant wait to see more of that beautiful girl. loved her little green nails.  did they do that so they know who all of them are? my mom used different colored yarn's.
> 
> Debbie & mason


Her green nail's where just painted when we picked her, it shows it's our girl. The breeder didn't want to do yarn, afraid of mom or siblings may choke them with yarn around their neck.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> omigosh... be still my heart!!! I completely see why you chose her... can she spend summers up with us??? : Congrats on your new baby girl!!!!!


now, wait a second!! I think she needs to summer with us!! it would be easy on her - she knows black labs are called Sadie (like ours), two other Goldies to muck around with.............


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> now, wait a second!! I think she needs to summer with us!! it would be easy on her - she knows black labs are called Sadie (like ours), two other Goldies to muck around with.............


LOL, no fighting, I'll bring her both ways!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's very cute. Bet you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

what a cutie!!! I bet you are so excited for her to come home!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Claudia..shes soooo cute!!! I know you cant wait to bring her home!!! Im sooo jealous! (Just kidding, Im really happy for you!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

amy22 said:


> Oh Claudia..shes soooo cute!!! I know you cant wait to bring her home!!! Im sooo jealous! (Just kidding, Im really happy for you!)


Thanks :wave:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, she's absolutely precious!!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

A BranSpankin new Golden Girl! What a cutie, congrats:wavey:


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats. She is absolutely gorgeous. What a beautiful little girl. Look forward to plenty more pics of her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your puppy Chloe, what do your gang think of this sweetie?


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Congratulations on your puppy Chloe, what do your gang think of this sweetie?


We don't have her home yet, it will be a little longer. I'm sure they will love her. They love all puppies and dogs around!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> What a beautiful little girl! So happy for you and your family!


Thanks, it's so exiting, I'm going shopping for puppy toys, setting up the crate next week. We'll be prepared. 
Oh gotta shop for a collar and leash too


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at that teeny, tiny face! How adorable! I am just so happy for you! What a ray of sunshine...


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

What a pretty girl! Jack and Sam send licks and kisses to Chloe!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She is a cutie!!!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

awwww, she is adorable!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you all, can't wait to bring her home!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

SO CUTE! I'm sure you wish you could fast forward the next two weeks


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

She is so cute. Love the pic with the tongue sticking out. Looking forward to more pics with the rest of your crew.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

cannondog said:


> SO CUTE! I'm sure you wish you could fast forward the next two weeks


Me too...LOL


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG little Chloe is absolutely adorable! She is one stunning cutie! Congrats for the pick


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a little cutie she is !!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, Claudia, she's just adorable. I can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Can we fast forward, it's so hard to wait!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I cant wait either!!! Im so happy for you Claudia! I cant wait to see more pictures...have you gone to see her lately???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

amy22 said:


> I cant wait either!!! Im so happy for you Claudia! I cant wait to see more pictures...have you gone to see her lately???


We went Sunday, so just a few days ago..LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome To GRF Cutie Pie !
Can't Wait To See More Of You


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha I guess that wasnt that long ago..how do you stay away???!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I miss all the good stuff! I was away again...She's adorable and I love her name. She's changed so much since your first photos. I think Dad looks like Peanut too. The fact that SHE picked YOU says it all!! Sam picked me and Ike picked the DH. She barked first, huh? I bet she's a girl with opinions to give!  Enjoy!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

AH! I don't know how I missed this thread! Congratulations! She is adorable!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I miss all the good stuff! I was away again...She's adorable and I love her name. She's changed so much since your first photos. I think Dad looks like Peanut too. The fact that SHE picked YOU says it all!! Sam picked me and Ike picked the DH. She barked first, huh? I bet she's a girl with opinions to give!  Enjoy!


Yes she let out a little bark, so cute..LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet she has a cute little personality and plenty of charisma as well as good looks.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I bet she has a cute little personality and plenty of charisma as well as good looks.


I know she a big eater already, she had both paws in the food bowl. We actually had to take it away from her she would of ate it all!


----------

